# Bodypower 2015 tickets



## muaythai (Feb 10, 2013)

I am looking at going to Bodypower this year but not sure what tickets to get.

Standard tickets are £30 but you dont get into the "super threatre" and other features, is this worth the extra 15 quid?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes it is worth the extra cost imo.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I wanna go too


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I wanna go too


Book your tickets then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Book your tickets then.


I will.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I will.


Good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Good.


It is.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> It is.


About fcuking time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> About fcuking time.


Thanks.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thanks.


My pleasure.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> My pleasure.


The pleasures all mine.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> The pleasures all mine.


huggins like to make sure everyone leaves satisfied


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> The pleasures all mine.


Thank you SIR.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Thank you SIR.


It's been emotional.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

But worth it.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

muaythai said:


> I am looking at going to Bodypower this year but not sure what tickets to get.
> 
> Standard tickets are £30 but you dont get into the "super threatre" and other features, is this worth the extra 15 quid?


Yeah it's definitely worth it. They usually have some good guests / athletes in there talking, can be interesting, one of my favourite things about going


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> But worth it.


Get a room


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Get a room


Fcuk off.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Get a room


They'll meet up in the toilets at Bodypower to express each others thanks to one another.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Fcuk off.


I shall not.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They'll meet up in the toilets at Bodypower to express each others thanks to one another.


Sure bloody will Bluey.


----------



## muaythai (Feb 10, 2013)

Cheers gents, how about the pro bodybuilding show afterwards?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@BLUE(UK) @DappaDonDave U up for a 4some? LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> @BLUE(UK) @DappaDonDave U up for a 4some? LOL


Only if Blue gets his tricep out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

muaythai said:


> Cheers gents, how about the pro bodybuilding show afterwards?


A lad and his gf from my gym are competing there for the first time.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

muaythai said:


> Cheers gents, how about the pro bodybuilding show afterwards?


Go to it for sure mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Only if Blue gets his tricep out.


You just want to get me doing 'tricep kickbacks' Purple Aki bitch style.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You just want to get me doing 'tricep kickbacks' Purple Aki bitch style.


Lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> A lad and his gf from my gym are competing there for the first time.


PT from my gym did it last year - not my cup of tea


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> PT from my gym did it last year - not my cup of tea


The lad I put a pic up of me and him in my log won his class in ju jitsu there last year. I want to compete there next year maybe,or the year after.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> The lad I put a pic up of me and him in my log won his class in ju jitsu there last year. I want to compete there next year maybe,or the year after.


Is it worth me looking at your journal?(I am NOT calling it a 'log'!!) If so, what page does it get interesting(see some shoulders).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is it worth me looking at your journal?(I am NOT calling it a 'log'!!) If so, what page does it get interesting(see some shoulders).


Probably not worth it tbh lol. My shoulders are starting to show now I'm cutting.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Probably not worth it tbh lol. My shoulders are starting to show now I'm cutting.


Bunk gear?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> @BLUE(UK) @DappaDonDave U up for a 4some? LOL


Woah woah woaaah, who's giving/receiving?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Woah woah woaaah, who's giving/receiving?


why not all get in a circle and enjoy?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bunk gear?


Nope. Having good results. Started off at 14stone and about 20%bf. Bulked up to 15stone 7lbs with about same bf. Been cutting for two weeks and I'm 15 stone and about 17%bf.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeaaah WOO going to be a wickid one this year! :thumb:

Can't wait.

Plus I'll actually be in good condition around that time for once haha..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You going @Kristina


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Yeaaah WOO going to be a wickid one this year! :thumb:
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Plus I'll actually be in good condition around that time for once haha..


If you need tanning up give me a shout lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> You going @Kristina


Yep yep. Will be there all days!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Kristina said:


> Yep yep. Will be there all days!


I will catch you at the show then.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nope. Having good results. Started off at 14stone and about 20%bf. Bulked up to 15stone 7lbs with about same bf. Been cutting for two weeks and I'm 15 stone and about 17%bf.


Pretty good going there.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If you need tanning up give me a shout lol.


Oh man. Don't even get me started on tanning.

So... the other day I decided to go for the MT2 for the first time - need to start building up some colour for April.

Took first dose. Went for sunbed and straight on to a meeting with my mortgage advisor for two hours, during which I started to feel SO ill. I was slowly starting to feel like death, struggling to make it through. By the end of it I was gagging to get out of there. The meeting room was so tiny and hot, coupled with the hot flushes.. I was so glad to get out of there.

Barely made the drive home - got back and felt so ridiculously nauseous, made myself sick to try and help it, needed to do something to help me ride it out. Benadryl didn't seem to do the trick... so I ended up lying there for hours wanting to die, before I decided to just knock back some sleeping pills hoping to wake up feeling fresh as a daisy.

12 hours later (3am) I wake up and feel good again.

That was not fun... but bloody funny hahah. Next dose is going to be halved. Never again.

Have you tried it yet? Think I read you were planning to?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> I will catch you at the show then.


Are you competing?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Kristina said:


> Are you competing?


Not at Bodyexpo2015, but at an NPA show in July.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Think I'll go this year, see if the Mrs will come with as well.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If Bodypower 2015 was taking place in my back garden I would close the blinds.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Oh man. Don't even get me started on tanning.
> 
> So... the other day I decided to go for the MT2 for the first time - need to start building up some colour for April.
> 
> ...


I'll be getting on it soon cos I'm white as fvck lol. Not looking forward to feeling sick though. I've read that doing it before bed is a good idea.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Pretty good going there.


Yeah I'm happy with it. I think I'll be around 14 stone at 10%bf which will be a decent result. My diet has been spot on and been training hard as always. I think after all them years of abusing my body with alcohol and class A drugs my body loves the training and diet now.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Oh man. Don't even get me started on tanning.
> 
> So... the other day I decided to go for the MT2 for the first time - need to start building up some colour for April.
> 
> ...


Which one were you using? Drop hints if you arn't allowed to say exactly where you got it from.

I've just finished a vial of it. I'm very tanned from it. First time I felt a bit ill for about half an hour and after that nothing. However I'll be honest - the most painful injections I've ever had. I'm used to sub q jabs with HCG but these were horrible - just painful going in. In the end I had to start using my **** cheek rather than my stomach fat and then getting it in quick.

It works - but I don't quite understand why it stings so much. Will be ordering more off it though. Really seems to work - everyone is asking me when I've been on holiday and have started getting gentle racial abuse - apparently I'd be safe if the radicals went on a mad one near me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Which one were you using? Drop hints if you arn't allowed to say exactly where you got it from.
> 
> I've just finished a vial of it. I'm very tanned from it. First time I felt a bit ill for about half an hour and after that nothing. However I'll be honest - the most painful injections I've ever had. I'm used to sub q jabs with HCG but these were horrible - just painful going in. In the end I had to start using my **** cheek rather than my stomach fat and then getting it in quick.
> 
> It works - but I don't quite understand why it stings so much. Will be ordering more off it though. Really seems to work - everyone is asking me when I've been on holiday and have started getting gentle racial abuse - apparently I'd be safe if the radicals went on a mad one near me.


How many sunbeds are you doing on it mate?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How many sunbeds are you doing on it mate?


Did 3 over the course of around two weeks. To be honest mate it's amazing stuff. I can't comment on some sides - as I'm running quite a lot of gear, so wouldn't know if it was giving me boners. But it def gets you tanned.

The good thing I found is - I never burnt. I sort of jumped in to the sunbeds. And went straight for 10 minutes (did that each time). They were weird at first - but I quite enjoy relaxing in them now.

Need to order some more to keep me topped up. No fake tan jokes - and it does just look like a good tan. Imagine going away for 2/3 weeks somewhere really hot and lying in the sun all the time - like that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Did 3 over the course of around two weeks. To be honest mate it's amazing stuff. I can't comment on some sides - as I'm running quite a lot of gear, so wouldn't know if it was giving me boners. But it def gets you tanned.
> 
> The good thing I found is - I never burnt. I sort of jumped in to the sunbeds. And went straight for 10 minutes (did that each time). They were weird at first - but I quite enjoy relaxing in them now.
> 
> Need to order some more to keep me topped up. No fake tan jokes - and it does just look like a good tan. Imagine going away for 2/3 weeks somewhere really hot and lying in the sun all the time - like that.


Sweet. Mr and the Mrs are getting some.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sweet. Mr and the Mrs are getting some.


Just shot it into the bum if unless you enjoy a really burning sensation. It only lasts a second or two but is horrible. I'm thinking it might be just a reaction I have - as I googled it and didn't find anyone else who had it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Just shot it into the bum if unless you enjoy a really burning sensation. It only lasts a second or two but is horrible. I'm thinking it might be just a reaction I have - as I googled it and didn't find anyone else who had it.


I don't mind a burning sensation. Had it before after shagging some slut lol.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I don't mind a burning sensation. Had it before after shagging some slut lol.


Stop speaking about kristina like that mate - she has feelings. lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Stop speaking about kristina like that mate - she has feelings. lol


I wouldn't speak about her like that. She's sound.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't speak about her like that. She's sound.


Ha she's solid - literally. Saw some her dips and I'm honestly worried that she is stronger than me. A girl and not on gear. The humilation.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Ha she's solid - literally. Saw some her dips and I'm honestly worried that she is stronger than me. A girl and not on gear. The humilation.


Yeah definitely a beast.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'll be getting on it soon cos I'm white as fvck lol. Not looking forward to feeling sick though. I've read that doing it before bed is a good idea.


Should be alright as long as you start off small... and by small I mean not an ambitious 1ml like I did. Start off with .25 or .50. I'm just a muppet because I always have an insanely high threshold for everything and thought it'll be fineeeeee. Learned my lesson haha.

Yep before bed seems to be a good idea and anti-histamines can help. This is some interesting info: Melanotan II and Histamines - Melanotan 2 - Melanotan Forum


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Should be alright as long as you start off small... and by small I mean not an ambitious 1ml like I did. Start off with .25 or .50. I'm just a muppet because I always have an insanely high threshold for everything and thought it'll be fineeeeee. Learned my lesson haha.
> 
> Yep before bed seems to be a good idea and anti-histamines can help. This is some interesting info: Melanotan II and Histamines - Melanotan 2 - Melanotan Forum


Cool. I'll have a read of it


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyhoo.. @sammym not had any pain whatsoever... that sounds really odd! Couldn't feel a thing.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Anyhoo.. @sammym not had any pain whatsoever... that sounds really odd! Couldn't feel a thing.


Like I said - I think it could just be a random reaction to it. If I wasn't a regular jabbing junky I'd think it was normal. Usually HCG you can't even feel. But with this it was a shooting burning pain. Really intense. To the point where I had to stop the jab halfway though and then get the courage for another go. I did find that glute fat was better - as I could ram it in quickly and only just get a bit of burning once I'd pulled the pin out.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Should be alright as long as you start off small... and by small I mean not an ambitious 1ml like I did. Start off with .25 or .50. I'm just a muppet because I always have an insanely high threshold for everything and thought it'll be fineeeeee. Learned my lesson haha.
> 
> Yep before bed seems to be a good idea and anti-histamines can help. This is some interesting info: Melanotan II and Histamines - Melanotan 2 - Melanotan Forum


Hold on - 1ml. Am I reading that right? The stuff I used was dosed the whole vial in 2ml. Which I spread over 10 jabs. I'm not surprised you knocked yourself out for a day. I read that you should use 1mg a day - the highest I went to was 2mg when I forgot to jab one day. So you shot 5mg into yourself on your first jab!!! Mental.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Hold on - 1ml. Am I reading that right? The stuff I used was dosed the whole vial in 2ml. Which I spread over 10 jabs. I'm not surprised you knocked yourself out for a day. I read that you should use 1mg a day - the highest I went to was 2mg when I forgot to jab one day. So you shot 5mg into yourself on your first jab!!! Mental.


So roughly how long would a vial last?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So roughly how long would a vial last?


When loading 10 days. After that its up to you. Some people use 1mg a week (I think) and some 2mg. So between 5-10 weeks after that. However I'm not actually sure how long it lasts for in the fridge. I'll have to look that up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> When loading 10 days. After that its up to you. Some people use 1mg a week (I think) and some 2mg. So between 5-10 weeks after that. However I'm not actually sure how long it lasts for in the fridge. I'll have to look that up.


That's not bad then. My Mrs can't wait to get on it,she's whiter than me....if that's possible lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sammym said:


> Hold on - 1ml. Am I reading that right? The stuff I used was dosed the whole vial in 2ml. Which I spread over 10 jabs. I'm not surprised you knocked yourself out for a day. I read that you should use 1mg a day - the highest I went to was 2mg when I forgot to jab one day. So you shot 5mg into yourself on your first jab!!! Mental.


NO no - sorry my mistake, not 1ml but 1mg. The vial is 10mg.. I took 1/10th = 1mg.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That's not bad then.


Nah - after loading it's really cheap. Even when loading it's not expensive. Compared to most stuff which makes you look good. Mr partner spends a bloody fortune on this mac make up - so I think it's acceptable. Also have to use the tanning beds less - so really it saves you money.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Nah - after loading it's really cheap. Even when loading it's not expensive. Compared to most stuff which makes you look good. Mr partner spends a bloody fortune on this mac make up - so I think it's acceptable. Also have to use the tanning beds less - so really it saves you money.


I've never used a sunbed before so once I get over the feeling of being Joey Essex I'll be ok lol.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> NO no - the vial is 10mg.. I took 1/10th = 1mg.


haha - I was thinking. Easy mistake to make with dosages though.

Why don't you try two smaller jabs in the day for your loading? I found I only got the stomach sicky feeling for half an hour. Not in fairness I'm probably twice the size off you - so half the dosage shouldn't be too bad. And that way you can load like normal.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've never used a sunbed before so once I get over the feeling of being Joey Essex I'll be ok lol.


I was the same mate - did you see my thread on it? I still feel dodgy walking in and out. And when the women had to sign me up I was uncomfortable. But once you get in the room, get naked and get under the lights it's actually quite a nice relaxing feeling. My first time felt a bit warm - until I realised you could turn the fans up and down.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> I was the same mate - did you see my thread on it? I still feel dodgy walking in and out. And when the women had to sign me up I was uncomfortable. But once you get in the room, get naked and get under the lights it's actually quite a nice relaxing feeling. My first time felt a bit warm - until I realised you could turn the fans up and down.


If I come out of there in short shorts and Ugg boots I won't be happy haha.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sammym said:


> haha - I was thinking. Easy mistake to make with dosages though.
> 
> Why don't you try two smaller jabs in the day for your loading? I found I only got the stomach sicky feeling for half an hour. Not in fairness I'm probably twice the size off you - so half the dosage shouldn't be too bad. And that way you can load like normal.


Yep that's not a bad idea at all. I hear that the nausea does tend to subside as you get used to it anyway... however, assuming from what you're saying, it's always still 'slightly' noticeable regardless. How long have you been using it for?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Yep that's not a bad idea at all. I hear that the nausea does tend to subside as you get used to it anyway... however, assuming from what you're saying, it's always still 'slightly' noticeable regardless. How long have you been using it for?


Just finished my first vial. So only 10 days. Honestly after the first time I never felt nauseous at all. But that's maybe just me. As I said - I can't really talk about other sides as I was taking other stuff. The first time I felt a bit rough - after that fine, apart from the pain. Need to order some more now though.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If I come out of there in short shorts and Ugg boots I won't be happy haha.


Nothing wrong with a pair of uggs mate. I've got two. Both cream and dark brown. Propper comfy. Once even went on a night out in them - won't be doing that again though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Nothing wrong with a pair of uggs mate. I've got two. Both cream and dark brown. Propper comfy. Once even went on a night out in them - won't be doing that again though.


I'm just gonna pretend I didn't read that cos we were getting on so well lol


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm just gonna pretend I didn't read that cos we were getting on so well lol


We are having a talk about tanning injections and sunbeds... I think we threw away our cave-man cards a while ago. lol. Just seeing it now mate - starts like this, next you are going to be having a trendy hair do and be discussing fashion with merkleman.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> We are having a talk about tanning injections and sunbeds... I think we threw away our cave-man cards a while ago. lol. Just seeing it now mate - starts like this, next you are going to be having a trendy hair do and be discussing fashion with merkleman.


God I've changed haha. I'm slowly becoming the exact person I take the p1ss out of. Fvck man.

Reem


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> God I've changed haha. I'm slowly becoming the exact person I take the p1ss out of. Fvck man.
> 
> Reem


yolo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> yolo


That's Merks. You Only Lifted Once.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That's Merks. You Only Lifted Once.


Literally just cracked the **** up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Literally just cracked the **** up.


Lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm just gonna pretend I didn't read that cos we were getting on so well lol


Hahaha that was exactly my thoughts as I read it too. :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sammym said:


> We are having a talk about tanning injections and sunbeds... I think we threw away our cave-man cards a while ago. lol. Just seeing it now mate - starts like this, next you are going to be having a trendy hair do and be discussing fashion with merkleman.


Lol. Damn these fine lines are getting more and more blurry!

... but... sunbeds okay. Uggs on men; kill me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Lol. Damn these fine lines are getting more and more blurry!
> 
> ... but... sunbeds okay. Uggs on men; kill me.


I think Uggs might just suit my skinny jeans.

Waits for Sammy to say he wears skinny jeans.

Hopes he doesn't.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I think Uggs might just suit my skinny jeans.
> 
> Waits for Sammy to say he wears skinny jeans.
> 
> Hopes he doesn't.


Nah no skinny jeans - got put off after a lad I know admitted he went into a shop and used to try on girls jeans. I was horrified - but he thought it was perfectly acceptable. Not even allowed to wear my uggs out of the house anymore, it's rubbish.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sammym said:


> Nah no skinny jeans - got put off after a lad I know admitted he went into a shop and used to try on girls jeans. I was horrified - but he thought it was perfectly acceptable. Not even allowed to wear my uggs out of the house anymore, it's rubbish.


Hahahaha. Oh dear Lord. :lol:

Good shout Sam. You did well.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Al be there for the 4th year running am hoping lol usually leave it untill the last week to get my ticket because I usually find it hard to get anyone to come along with me


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Defo going this year...Ballin in purple.

View attachment 164115


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Defo going this year...Ballin in purple.
> 
> View attachment 164115



View attachment 164116


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Nah no skinny jeans - got put off after a lad I know admitted he went into a shop and used to try on girls jeans. I was horrified - but he thought it was perfectly acceptable. Not even allowed to wear my uggs out of the house anymore, it's rubbish.


Phew lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm going, never been before so gonna get the vip tickets. Which is best day to go? Or they all same?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> I'm going, never been before so gonna get the vip tickets. Which is best day to go? Or they all same?


I've only ever been on Sundays, have a look at the schedule and decide yourself mate, I think Saturday is the busiest day because of all the events


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

paying 30 quid to walk round a big hall, with lots of men with shirts off whilst people are selling overpriced white powder of varying quality.

Sounds like errr.......................................


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> paying 30 quid to walk round a big hall, with lots of men with shirts off whilst people are selling overpriced white powder of varying quality.
> 
> Sounds like errr.......................................


Lol the women you see there make the whole day worth the money and traveling


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll be going, probably not to the event but it gives me an excuse to **** off for the weekend and spend some quality time with the next girl


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol the women you see there make the whole day worth the money and traveling


That is true. The rape resistance is strong with those girls, especially the little Asian ones.

****.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> That is true. The rape resistance is strong with those girls, especially the little Asian ones.
> 
> ****.


I've been twice with the mrs, she was the one actually pointing the women out for me to have a perv on


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol the women you see there make the whole day worth the money and traveling


I took a picture last time i was there with 4 sci-mx girls.

I showed it to one of my bredas and he said "***** why aint you smilin!!".

I told him i couldnt smile...i was thinking fuuuuaark.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> I took a picture last time i was there with 4 sci-mx girls.
> 
> I showed it to one of my bredas and he said "***** why aint you smilin!!".
> 
> I told him i couldnt smile...i was thinking fuuuuaark.


Lol never had my pic taken with any birds there, I will do if they ask me tho  my mrs had her cam out takin bare sly paparazzi pics


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sammym said:


> Just finished my first vial. So only 10 days. Honestly after the first time I never felt nauseous at all. But that's maybe just me. As I said - I can't really talk about other sides as I was taking other stuff. The first time I felt a bit rough - after that fine, apart from the pain. Need to order some more now though.


Ive on my 5th week of 3ticks twice a week. Im lying here now with a face that feels like ive heen slapped 10 times and if i move to quick im gonna be sick lol The sicky feeling only lasts 30 mins max tbh.

My first vial i only mixed 1ml of water with it not 2ml like you should didnt keep it in the fridge either.

I can't imagine what Kristina felt like after jabbing 1mg on her first pin. Bless her  I had someone off her tell me what to try other wise in the leaflet that came with mine it says jab 10ticks. Id have died lol


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive on my 5th week of 3ticks twice a week. Im lying here now with a face that feels like ive heen slapped 10 times and if i move to quick im gonna be sick lol The sicky feeling only lasts 30 mins max tbh.
> 
> My first vial i only mixed 1ml of water with it not 2ml like you should didnt keep it in the fridge either.
> 
> I can't imagine what Kristina felt like after jabbing 1mg on her first pin. Bless her  I had someone off her tell me what to try other wise in the leaflet that came with mine it says jab 10ticks. Id have died lol


You a lot darker yet?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Newperson said:


> You a lot darker yet?


Im not mega dark but i do look like ive got a tan.


----------



## davewhite11 (Jan 13, 2015)

I booked my tickets last night. Got the sat and sunday VIPTicket.

I also had a promo code given to me BPJN which is a free limited edition t-shirt.

Cant wait.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

£250 for all area pass. ****ing rip off.


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

@IGotTekkers, been trying to PM you mate but it says you cannot receive them mate.


----------

